# Using neatsfoot oil to soften riding boots?



## titch (14 September 2009)

I have a lovely pair of new leather riding boots, which I am currently trying to wear in!!

I have been walking around the house in them but it seems to be taking forever to get them to soften!! So I have thought of using neatsfoot oil on them to help them soften and drop.  I use it on all my tack but had never thought about using it on boots before, so I'm not sure if it's a very good idea or not!!

Has anyone used it on boots before? If so did it help much? Would I put it just around the ankle where I want them to drop, or would I put it on the whole boot? Or does anyone have any better suggestions for me?!


----------



## unicornleather (14 September 2009)

No, not oil!!
Especially neatsfoot!
Try aussies leather food by fiebings, I use it and sell it or any leather food that has any or all of the following ingredients:
beeswax, lanolin, tallow.
It supples up leather nicely, Oz


----------



## Donkeymad (14 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
No, not oil!!
Especially neatsfoot!


[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto.

Thank god and thank you Oz.


----------



## unicornleather (14 September 2009)

lol, you are welcome Donklet!
Nice picture!
Oz


----------



## titch (15 September 2009)

I knew it would be safest to ask before doing it!! Silly idea of mine!

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look for them now!


----------



## unicornleather (15 September 2009)

No, not silly at all, not everyone is born with the knowledge despite some thinking they are, always ask if you are in doubt and if possible and I know the answer I will always try to help where I can, Oz


----------



## giobemo (26 September 2010)

Year old post now, I know, but since I just came across it I figure others might too. 

Anyway, just wanted to say that, no it definitely was not a silly idea of yours, to be sure. This web site in fact recommends treating ALL boots with Neatsfoot Oil and gives step by step instructions: http://www.helium.com/items/1648688-what-care-and-cleaning-do-cowboy-boots-require

To each their own, I guess!


----------



## Mike007 (26 September 2010)

We were told not to use neatsfoot oil on our army boots as it allegedly rotted the stitching. I cant see why it should however,and it never damaged my boots.It does make them very difficult to get a good shine on ,however.


----------



## Sanolly (26 September 2010)

Mike007 said:



			We were told not to use neatsfoot oil on our army boots as it allegedly rotted the stitching. I cant see why it should however,and it never damaged my boots.It does make them very difficult to get a good shine on ,however.
		
Click to expand...

So surely it wouldn't be a good thing to use on tack?

Why not oil on boots?


----------



## Rose Folly (27 September 2010)

Have to disagree with Unicorn Leather, even though he/she sounds as though they're in the trade. I was given a pair of Maxwell boots (lord knows what they cost nowadays) on my 18th birthday. They were neatsfooted occasionally, boned (literally) with bones, and hand polished as a finale - i.e using the palm of your hand rather than a cloth. 

I had them for 20 years and than sold them to a friend with slimmer legs than mine! who is still wearing them and still looking after them. I saw them the other day and they look fabulous. So neatsfoot certainly hasn't hurt them.


----------



## milliepup (28 September 2010)

I agree with Neatsfoot oil! I was very luckily given a second hand pair of Konigs which looked like they had been worn to death and never looked after. They were so hard it was unreal but I put NF on the whole boot for 7 days running and when it stopped soaking in stopped. Cleaned with good old fairy liquid and then polished with normal boot polish and elbow grease. I know have a very soft nearly new looking pair of boots that only need brushing off after use and polishing once a fortnight to give them back there shine. 
Good luck!


----------

